# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Divorc jashte shtetit, si mund te njihet ne Shqiperi?

## crudelia

Pershendetje, 

Une jam martuar ne Shqiperi por divorcuar ne Kanada. Gjendja Civile ne Shqiperi nuk ka ndonje informacion online qe te me tregoje se si tja bej qe ky divorc te njihet edhe ne Shqiperi. Kam kontrolluar informacion ne websitin e Ambasades Shqiptare ne Ottawa, por ata flasin vetem per certifikate martese. Ka ndonje person ketu qe ka pasur te njejten eksperience dhe mund te me ndihmoje me informacion te sakte? 

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

> Pershendetje, 
> 
> Une jam martuar ne Shqiperi por divorcuar ne Kanada. Gjendja Civile ne Shqiperi nuk ka ndonje informacion online qe te me tregoje se si tja bej qe ky divorc te njihet edhe ne Shqiperi. Kam kontrolluar informacion ne websitin e Ambasades Shqiptare ne Ottawa, por ata flasin vetem per certifikate martese. Ka ndonje person ketu qe ka pasur te njejten eksperience dhe mund te me ndihmoje me informacion te sakte? 
> 
> Faleminderit


Eksperience personale nuk kam  :buzeqeshje: . Megjithate mendoj se duhet te perkthesh dhe noterizosh vendimin e gjykates Kanadeze per divorcin. Ndoshta mund te te kerkojne qe ta vulosesh ne ambasaden Kanadeze ne Shqiperi nese ka ( se kam idene). Te gjitha keto i paraqet ne gjendjen civile ne Tirane dhe ta gezosh divorcin.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Julian Kapllani

Pershendetje!
Per te njohur divorcin ne Shqiperi dhe per tu shkurorezuar ligjerisht duhet proceduar me ane te gjyqit, dmth do behet njohja e vendimit civil te huaj.
Per me teper mund te me kontaktosh ne.
Juliankapllanaj@yahoo.com
Tel 00355 692569926
Av Julian Kapllanaj.

----------

